# Piraya And Reds Vs Mouse - Warning - Live Feeding



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

The opinions/actions expressed in this video are those of the original poster and do not reflect the views of Piranha-Fury.com. If you do decide to click this video link, be warned that a live feeding does take place.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you got a real nice setup.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Cool video. Your Piraya is very nice.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

nice set up and fish but i would never feed my fish a mouse


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Over 2 mins of a rat drowning in the water...


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Over 2 mins of a rat drowning in the water...


Agreed


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

he might have had a chance if he was kicking his hind legs faster









growing up, my swim instructor used to stress how important it was to "kick harder"


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought the idiots that did this would stay on youtube, I guess not.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I thought the idiots that did this would stay on youtube, I guess not.


this is my first time ever trying it, i know its not proper. but i wanted to try it, the owner of this board has done it also and the video was a big part of how this forum was created. trust me im not an idiot who feeds there fish hotdogs.

maybe you should of made a feeding video of what your fish ate last?
im sorry that you tryed to mix a 2" red, with a fish that was already pushing 6 inches.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally...I refuse to watch this kind of animal cruelty. I think it portrays this site and hobby in a negative way. That being said...this isnt illegal...and maybe some people that are thinking of doing it will see how inhumane this kind of thing really is.

And dont try to minimize what you have posted Marco....the reality is...you put a non-aquatic animal in a tank with predatory fish so you could watch it die. Feeding live can be done humanely. This is neither humane nor beneficial to the fish.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Damnn


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I thought the idiots that did this would stay on youtube, I guess not.


x2


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Personally...I refuse to watch this kind of animal cruelty. I think it portrays this site and hobby in a negative way. That being said...this isnt illegal...and maybe some people that are thinking of doing it will see how inhumane this kind of thing really is.
> 
> And dont try to minimize what you have posted Marco....the reality is...you put a non-aquatic animal in a tank with predatory fish so you could watch it die. Feeding live can be done humanely. This is neither humane nor beneficial to the fish.


if the take down was immediate, it would of been reviewed differently. my tank is so large and having a very small shoal... this was the outcome. ive been here since the beginning, i feed my fish every other day because i dont want to lose my piraya.... this is how the video went.

with that being said. i agree with you jeff. if anyone else wants to roll the dice and try to feed live, make sure ur fish are starving.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't really care for these kinds of videos, there are very few that go as planned and I have had a couple submitted that were nothing but barbaric in execution and background commentary. They also do nothing to further the hobby or to positively educate people on keeping piranhas.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Personally...I refuse to watch this kind of animal cruelty. I think it portrays this site and hobby in a negative way. That being said...this isnt illegal...and maybe some people that are thinking of doing it will see how inhumane this kind of thing really is.
> 
> And dont try to minimize what you have posted Marco....the reality is...you put a non-aquatic animal in a tank with predatory fish so you could watch it die. Feeding live can be done humanely. This is neither humane nor beneficial to the fish.


This is pretty much my opinion on this, but to each his own.............


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Really nice set up Marco.!! Honestly i just think with you being somewhat of a respected member on this site and having knowledge that most members expect better from you , considering you seem to be a real hobbiest , ....thats just me, but im not judging you either way your fish , you choice and to each his own ya know ......btw that piraya looks really nice to !!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Over 2 mins of a rat drowning in the water...


+3

Next time tie it down to a rock or something. The thing drowned.

--

Some people dont mind watching it. 
Some people do.

Some people say game hunting is fine some people say its not.
Some people are vegetarian because they think eating meat is wrong. Some people only eat meat.
----
Its a very heated topic. So I say people who dont like it. Dont comment.

--------------------------------------------------------------

I dont mind them at all. As long as it quick.
Just keep in mind its not very good for them.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

marco said:


> I thought the idiots that did this would stay on youtube, I guess not.


this is my first time ever trying it, i know its not proper. but i wanted to try it, the owner of this board has done it also and the video was a big part of how this forum was created. trust me im not an idiot who feeds there fish hotdogs.

maybe you should of made a feeding video of what your fish ate last?
im sorry that you tryed to mix a 2" red, with a fish that was already pushing 6 inches.

[/quote]

Actually you're wrong, the owner of the site did not make the original video. He found the video and hosted it on this site.

Again, feeding mice/rats to piranhas has no nutritional value at all. There are plenty of non-live foods to feed piranhas.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Marco I would have thought that you would be against a live feeding like this.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

give the guy a break, they are his fish and he can feed them whatever he wants. his fish look well taken care of. If seen a lot of things on this forum that are much worse than a feeding of a live mouse. i wont lie, in my "younger" days of fish keeping i fed a mouse- i it made a complete mess of my tank so therefore i wont be doing it again.

what's the difference between feeding a fish and a snake a mouse? water and a few seconds









cool vid marco, thanks for sharing


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Old respected member lets himself dowwwwn...way on down


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Gay video....basically it was a video of a rat drowning in a tank...and then piranhas finishing off the rest.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

xeloR said:


> give the guy a break, they are his fish and he can feed them whatever he wants. his fish look well taken care of. If seen a lot of things on this forum that are much worse than a feeding of a live mouse. i wont lie, in my "younger" days of fish keeping i fed a mouse- i it made a complete mess of my tank so therefore i wont be doing it again.
> 
> what's the difference between feeding a fish and a snake a mouse? water and a few seconds
> 
> ...


A mouse is a snakes natural prey and the mouse is not at the disadvantage of being in water just waiting to die.

And marco about your smart ass comment. Yes I put a 2" red in with my group, Yes he did die. Yes I made a mistake. And per your other comment. The last things my P's ate were some Hikari Gold Cichids pellets.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> give the guy a break, they are his fish and he can feed them whatever he wants. his fish look well taken care of. If seen a lot of things on this forum that are much worse than a feeding of a live mouse. i wont lie, in my "younger" days of fish keeping i fed a mouse- i it made a complete mess of my tank so therefore i wont be doing it again.
> 
> what's the difference between feeding a fish and a snake a mouse? water and a few seconds
> 
> ...


A mouse is a snakes natural prey and *the mouse is not at the disadvantage of being in water just waiting to die.*
And marco about your smart ass comment. Yes I put a 2" red in with my group, Yes he did die. Yes I made a mistake. And per your other comment. The last things my P's ate were some Hikari Gold Cichids pellets.
[/quote]

Oh and the mouse isn't at a disadvantage being placed in an inclosure with nowhere to run or hide while a live snake chomps down on it?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

A snake enclosure usually had driftwood, rocks and places where the mouse would have a chance to hide.

In the end it still all boils down to the fact a mouse gets naturally hunted in the wild by snakes. Not piranhas.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What you think piranhas only eat fish in the wild?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

fish is their main diet. I can tell you they don't eat mice


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> fish is their main diet.* I can tell you they don't eat mice*


come on JZ, if you think a piranha in the wild hasn't eaten a mouse that is struggling at the surface of the water, your oblivious man. not saying that it happens every day, but I will 100% guarantee it has happened before.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe but they eat every other thing under the sun too, chicks, anacondas and other various mammals.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> basically it was a video of a rat drowning in a tank...and then piranhas finishing off the rest.


^My opinion. If the mouse drowns firt before being eaten you may as well feed a prekilled mouse and drop it in. No need for this at all, but if your going to do it all i can advise is a fast kill which doesnt include drowning over a couple minutes while swimming frantically.

I agree mother nature is cruel, but there is enough cruelty in nature without the need to add more.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^:nod: agreed. that was barely a live feeding, the thing probably went unconscious first from unnecessary DROWNING.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Intelligent people concerned with the husbandry of the snake would not feed a live rodent to it...live rodents can do damage to the snake--and, besides, most concerned with animal husbandry would not enjoy the level of cruelty that is present in feeding a live mouse or rat to a snake. There are humane processes for pre-killing rodents before giving them to snakes as food. I don't know why we got off on the tangent about feeding mice to snakes, because I do not know of a person in my real life that would be so irresponsible as to feed a live mouse to their snakes. Right there, it became far less cruel to feed mice to snakes than it did to engage in the behaviors shown by the original poster in the titular video.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

It's a f*cking mouse...who the f*ck cares if it drowned or not...somebody call PETA!!

Nice vid Marco, and great setup you have!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was going to say "Cool Video!" but then I seen that Grosse Gurke is against it so then I was about to say "Thats messed up", but then I seen Johnny Zanni also thinks its messed up, f*ck that guy, so now I dont know where I stand on this. Im going to wait until NBKK or Mattones reply then I will just follow suit with one of their opinions.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Intelligent people concerned with the husbandry of the snake would not feed a live rodent to it...live rodents can do damage to the snake--and, besides, most concerned with animal husbandry would not enjoy the level of cruelty that is present in feeding a live mouse or rat to a snake. There are humane processes for pre-killing rodents before giving them to snakes as food. I don't know why we got off on the tangent about feeding mice to snakes, because I do not know of a person in my real life that would be so irresponsible as to feed a live mouse to their snakes. Right there, it became far less cruel to feed mice to snakes than it did to engage in the behaviors shown by the original poster in the titular video.


So it's not cruel to raise an animal just for the sole purpose of turning it into food? I'm sure the mice they raise for food aren't killed by lethal injection or somthing like that. If that's the way you feel than you must be a vegetarion.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ja'eh if you have to know, Their killed by a shot of air to the head that kills them instantly


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ja said:


> Intelligent people concerned with the husbandry of the snake would not feed a live rodent to it...live rodents can do damage to the snake--and, besides, most concerned with animal husbandry would not enjoy the level of cruelty that is present in feeding a live mouse or rat to a snake. There are humane processes for pre-killing rodents before giving them to snakes as food. I don't know why we got off on the tangent about feeding mice to snakes, because I do not know of a person in my real life that would be so irresponsible as to feed a live mouse to their snakes. Right there, it became far less cruel to feed mice to snakes than it did to engage in the behaviors shown by the original poster in the titular video.


So it's not cruel to raise an animal just for the sole purpose of turning it into food? I'm sure the mice they raise for food aren't killed by lethal injection or somthing like that. If that's the way you feel than you must be a vegetarion.
[/quote]

LOL, what? I am not a vegetari_*a*_n.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> So it's not cruel to raise an animal just for the sole purpose of turning it into food? *Its not unnessisary cruelty as long as its killed in a humane way and kept in acceptable conditions untill its death. Cows are often killed instantly by an electrical charge or something like that to the head*I'm sure the mice they raise for food aren't killed by lethal injection or somthing like that. If that's the way you feel than you must be a vegetarion.


All in all there is no need for additional cruelty. Animal die to feed bigger animals, thats nature, but if you want to use other animals as food you should do it in a humane way. There is no need for animals to suffer additional cruelty just becasue their concidered "feeders."


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's very inhumane the way they raise and kill livestock for our consumption but I don't hear anybody complaining about that eventhough it is a 100 times worse.

I don't do live feedings with mice cuz of the filth it creates in my tanks and I choose rarely to do live fish feedings out of fear that my piranhas can get sick from eating diseased fish. Most people don't like to see an animal suffer especially when it's not necessary my self included but I don't think it's any reason to attack Marco or try to make him look bad.



sean-820 said:


> So it's not cruel to raise an animal just for the sole purpose of turning it into food? *Its not unnessisary cruelty as long as its killed in a humane way and kept in acceptable conditions untill its death. Cows are often killed instantly by an electrical charge or something like that to the head*I'm sure the mice they raise for food aren't killed by lethal injection or somthing like that. If that's the way you feel than you must be a vegetarion.


All in all there is no need for additional cruelty. Animal die to feed bigger animals, thats nature, but if you want to use other animals as food you should do it in a humane way. There is no need for animals to suffer additional cruelty just becasue their concidered "feeders."
[/quote]

Have you ever worked in a slaughter house? Have you seen what goes on in one? If you have can you tell me that the animals are living and dying in a humane way?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ja said:


> *It's very inhumane the way they raise and kill livestock for our consumption but I don't hear anybody complaining about that eventhough it is a 100 times worse. *
> 
> I don't do live feedings with mice cuz of the filth it creates in my tanks and I choose rarely to do live fish feedings out of fear that my piranhas can get sick from eating diseased fish. Most people don't like to see an animal suffer especially when it's not necessary my self included but I don't think it's any reason to attack Marco or try to make him look bad.


A meat cow lives the same way as a dairy cow does till the day it dies. They get to live in the field and all that good stuff then when its their time they get brought into a house where they are either shocked or have a bolt shot through their head. Dead instantly in both cases.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> So it's not cruel to raise an animal just for the sole purpose of turning it into food? *Its not unnessisary cruelty as long as its killed in a humane way and kept in acceptable conditions untill its death. Cows are often killed instantly by an electrical charge or something like that to the head*I'm sure the mice they raise for food aren't killed by lethal injection or somthing like that. If that's the way you feel than you must be a vegetarion.


All in all there is no need for additional cruelty. Animal die to feed bigger animals, thats nature, but if you want to use other animals as food you should do it in a humane way. There is no need for animals to suffer additional cruelty just becasue their concidered "feeders."
[/quote]

Have you ever worked in a slaughter house? Have you seen what goes on in one? If you have can you tell me that the animals are living and dying in a humane way?
[/quote]

I get what your saying and i know how veal and all those things are done, but legit slaughter houses are humane as they can be. Its differnt if employees are being douches to the animals


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny you naive poor little boy.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ja'eh you need to look up the definition of humane. In humane would be us throwing the cows in a lake then going in with scuba suits on and knives and cutting the cow up as its drowning


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

well I just read every single post. took a long time. Didn't watch the whole video, but he does/did have a sweet tank and nice pygos. In the end the comment that made the most sense was this type of thing is what is keeping people misinformed to piranhas. At the LFS I work at for fun on Saturdays, every person that comes in and tries to buy feeders I turn them down or at the very least enlighten them and try to help them keep the fish happy and healthy and wean them off awful goldies. I cant lie and say watching piranhas hunt and kill is bad, and I know piranhas are the garbage disposal of the amazon helping keep the local inhabitants in their top shape. So in closing I think, if you are to feed and record for this sake, edit it just like the "original" mouse video, so that there is no draw-ed out death. As far as snakes go, every one I know that keeps them feeds them frozen mice, for the reasons mentioned... If you start to pick apart animals that are breed and raised to become food, than you will have to become a vegetarian, because we are breeding turkeys that are to fat to propagate themselves, we are breeding chickens that have no beaks, we are injecting hormones into our beef, we raise cows to never move for 6 months to a year so that they are so super soft and tender... I can go on. I have a lot of fish, and they are mostly hunters or aggressive SOBS's! and not one has eaten anything live, with the exception of a cricket or 2. I wish the stereotype of aggressive fish owners would not be as negative as it is, but all I can do is try and help inform and guide people in a better way.

p.s. this is a friendly forum, I really think the comments even if negative can be done in a better way, I am not a p**sy I just prefer to be a tough guy in real life, and leave my internet personality less bullyish. We all have done things we regret, and the hope is to learn from it..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Ja'eh you need to look up the definition of humane. In humane would be us throwing the cows in a lake then going in with scuba suits on and knives and cutting the cow up as its drowning


Johnny can you read? When did I say that it is humane to throw live mice in a tank full of hungry piranhas, you need to pay better attention.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

you didn't you said we don't kill our meat humanly.

and also with arguing the point your condoning what marco did. get off my back and see im not the only one who thinks its wrong


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> *you didn't you said we don't kill our meat humanly.*
> 
> and also with *arguing the point your condoning what marco did*. get off my back and see im not the only one who thinks its wrong


You failed to prove your point.

Whether I condone it or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its completely relevant. Stop arguing the point if you don't care.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> you didn't you said we don't kill our meat humanly.
> *generally double negites are bad*
> and also with arguing the point your condoning what marco did. get off my back and see im not the only one who thinks its wrong


I thinks hes more saying that some slaughter houses arnt humane. HAve you heard any stories about kfc chicken or veal being in a pen that prevents them turning around to keep them tender? Point is not all of human consumed meat is killed humanly, but most hopefully is.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny if you can't see what my point is than you are not even worth having any kind of debate with. My point is all you guys are giving Marco flak when we are all guilty of being inhumane.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know about you guys but here the beef is killed with a bolt through the head. We raise our own chickens and their killed by decapitation. Which is instantly.

I could care less, Just me along with other people would have thought marco would be better then this. We refer people to this site to let them know how to raise thier fish right. People coming on here seeing that video would just make people think its right when its not.

The way a mouse dies like in this video is 100x more inhumane then how my food is killed.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Go work in a slaughter house and than come talk to me Johnny plus I forgot to mention the kosher and halal way of slaughtering.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> *It's very inhumane the way they raise and kill livestock for our consumption but I don't hear anybody complaining about that eventhough it is a 100 times worse. *
> 
> I don't do live feedings with mice cuz of the filth it creates in my tanks and I choose rarely to do live fish feedings out of fear that my piranhas can get sick from eating diseased fish. Most people don't like to see an animal suffer especially when it's not necessary my self included but I don't think it's any reason to attack Marco or try to make him look bad.


*A meat cow lives the same way as a dairy cow does till the day it dies.* They get to live in the field and all that good stuff then when its their time they get brought into a house where they are either shocked or have a bolt shot through their head. Dead instantly in both cases.
[/quote]

"A meat cow lives the same way as a dairy cow does till the day it dies". HAHA, maybe on your little farm, ever heard of large scale industrial farming? It's like a prison but a lot worst. I have been to a slaughter house and the things do die pretty quickly, but the animals that we eat are housed in really bad environments 99% of the time. Dont believe me? Go watch some farm animal cruelty vids. They will make you sick.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

"A meat cow lives the same way as a dairy cow does till the day it dies". HAHA, maybe on your little farm, ever heard of large scale industrial farming? It's like a prison but a lot worst. I have been to a slaughter house and the things do die pretty quickly, but the animals that we eat are housed in really bad environments 99% of the time. Dont believe me? Go watch some farm animal cruelty vids. They will make you sick.
[/quote]

lol think thats bad, look at what they feed the animals at most industrial farms.. it would be the equivalent if our livestock ate mcdonalds...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Where i live. The cattle is free range but it still does not compare to what happens to a mouse when it's put into a fish tank. If things are that bad where you live don't bring it back on me i have no influence on how your cattle is treated.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't even know why I'm posting this but free range and grass fed cattle is by no means the majority of the beef sold in super markets. 
Its a horrible reality but the sh*t we eat is fucked up


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Except for Thunder Bay of course.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

@Lifer I have seen videos of some slaughter houses and it is sick, but thats why I am happy to live in a place where our beef is allowed to roam untill it is slaughtered. But of course people here in thunder bay don't always expect five star meals so if our beef is a little tough it doesnt matter much to us.

All cattle could be free range if all people didn't care how tender it is.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Drowning Scares me , I have a hard time watching drowning videos after I saved my Gf from Drowning last summer.
I tried this when I had 4 reds in a 50, they didnt want none of it. so i returned the mouse to the Store.

That song is so gay marco , I had to mute my speakers









You must of done a nice water change after that one , eh ?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

If you eat any kind of meat STFU! Pigs and cows usually have their throats slit and then they are bled out so nothing quick about thier death. No one seems to care about that every time they eat a steak. I know I dont it tastes too good. Id kill the cow myslef if I had too. Just noticed others were already talking about cows lol anyway.. There were several warnings before the video even started so dont bitch. Personally I'll never feed anything live other than the occasional feeder fish. They say drowning is the most painful way to die. You suck in all the wsatwer then your chest feels like it catches fire, you eventually pass out from lack of oxegyn. If feeding a larger animal I would knock it the F out before feeding my fish. Something thats alive and has teeth and claws could do some damage. I dont think things like this make the piranha community viewed negataively. Thats personal stuff, very few do this from what Ive seen and if they do its usually once just to see. I think people who post shots of their 5lb 10" red belly are more cruel than people that feed live food. Why the 3/4 tank of water? You have a 180 gallon tank with like 125 gallons of water in it.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> If you eat any kind of meat STFU! *Pigs and cows usually have their throats slit and then they are bled out so nothing quick about thier death*. No one seems to care about that every time they eat a steak. I know I dont it tastes too good. Id kill the cow myslef if I had too. Just noticed others were already talking about cows lol anyway.. There were several warnings before the video even started so dont bitch. Personally I'll never feed anything live other than the occasional feeder fish. They say drowning is the most painful way to die. You suck in all the wsatwer then your chest feels like it catches fire, you eventually pass out from lack of oxegyn. If feeding a larger animal I would knock it the F out before feeding my fish. Something thats alive and has teeth and claws could do some damage. I dont think things like this make the piranha community viewed negataively. Thats personal stuff, very few do this from what Ive seen and if they do its usually once just to see. I think people who post shots of their 5lb 10" red belly are more cruel than people that feed live food. Why the 3/4 tank of water? You have a 180 gallon tank with like 125 gallons of water in it.


I agree with most of your post , but I've butchered a pig before and it didn't suffer one bit. Shot it in the head point blank with a .22 and then bled it out.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ibanez247 said:


> If you eat any kind of meat STFU! Pigs and cows usually have their throats slit and then they are bled out so nothing quick about thier death. No one seems to care about that every time they eat a steak. I know I dont it tastes too good. Id kill the cow myslef if I had too. Just noticed others were already talking about cows lol anyway.. There were several warnings before the video even started so dont bitch. Personally I'll never feed anything live other than the occasional feeder fish. They say drowning is the most painful way to die. You suck in all the wsatwer then your chest feels like it catches fire, you eventually pass out from lack of oxegyn. If feeding a larger animal I would knock it the F out before feeding my fish. Something thats alive and has teeth and claws could do some damage. I dont think things like this make the piranha community viewed negataively. Thats personal stuff, very few do this from what Ive seen and if they do its usually once just to see. I think people who post shots of their 5lb 10" red belly are more cruel than people that feed live food. Why the 3/4 tank of water? You have a 180 gallon tank with like 125 gallons of water in it.


I agree about knocking it out. Thats why a lot of people feed snakes dead mice, the mouse won't stop fighting till its dead I would have to see the mouse taking swipes at the fish and cutting them up.

And the tank is 300g with overflows drilled in it, he doesnt use a sump so he cant fill past the overflows or else there will be water on the floor


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> If you eat any kind of meat STFU! Pigs and cows usually have their throats slit and then they are bled out so nothing quick about thier death.


What I would argue is that what we are talking about is someone feeding his fish a live mouse for his enjoyment....not for the benefit if his fish. The comparisons of a slaughter house doesnt really apply because they are not killed for personal enjoyment. What I would compare it to is bullfighting...another practice that I find grotesque. Put some douche bag in a bright suite and let him toy with a bull as they slowly kill the bull by stabbing it 100's of times. The only saving grace for bullfighting is that sometimes&#8230;.by the grace of God&#8230;.the bull will take out one of those aholes.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Well said GG.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Well said GG.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't let your ego's get to big boys you might explode

Don't let your ego's get to big boys you might explode


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

you guys are laughing because I complimented what GG said which has been the same thing I said. you guys are not that observant


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

P.S. he quoted me muhahahaha


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

LMAO MARCO!

What a perfect song! Isnt that the song they made for that haiti thing? (from canadian artists)


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

well heres a big clue, if marco wanted to try it for one time only 
and see what happened, why did he post it on youtube then and 
turn around and post it on p fury......attention

right or wrong, most of us as fish keepers dont do live feedings
and if we do, we dont post them here on "our site" right?

shame on you marco for the attention you were craving


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

assclown said:


> well heres a big clue, if marco wanted to try it for one time only
> and see what happened, why did he post it on youtube then and
> turn around and post it on p fury......attention
> 
> ...


i was not craving any attention at all.

i have obtained more than basic knowledge in pygocentrus and serrasalmus specimens over the 8 years i have been a member here keeping these fish. this was something i always wanted to do... and a story you hear from many.

i think this is a great video, a good lesson. and something all piranha owners should see. 
take notes.

Marco


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

lol you have only been here 7 years


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So you've been here for only 4 months but you post like you've been here longer than most members.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

yea I can count the months I have been here


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

marco said:


> well heres a big clue, if marco wanted to try it for one time only
> and see what happened, why did he post it on youtube then and
> turn around and post it on p fury......attention
> 
> ...


i was not craving any attention at all.

i have obtained more than basic knowledge in pygocentrus and serrasalmus specimens over the 8 years i have been a member here keeping these fish. this was something i always wanted to do... and a story you hear from many.

i think this is a great video, a good lesson. and something all piranha owners should see. 
take notes.

Marco
[/quote]
i can not sit back and take notes, knowing already that this is just not a good
practice to do with i guess you could say "your" fish.

i have taken notes on good fish keeping, water quality and how to enjoy your
fish and trying to make their surroundings more natural.....those are my notes
i share with others.

if you wanted to see a mouse die at the hands of a piranha, why didnt you just
go to you tube and watch it and be done with it? its a sadistic side when you wanna
see fish rip apart another animal to me and what lesson are you trying to teach here
marco.....im lost???????

if you really wanted to take notes, you should have spoken to Frank M.
he is the one who has pionierd the hobby of keeping tank specimens in the home,
and not some silly little video of a mouse being consumed by piranhas.

silly


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

assclown said:


> well heres a big clue, if marco wanted to try it for one time only
> and see what happened, why did he post it on youtube then and
> turn around and post it on p fury......attention
> 
> ...


i was not craving any attention at all.

i have obtained more than basic knowledge in pygocentrus and serrasalmus specimens over the 8 years i have been a member here keeping these fish. this was something i always wanted to do... and a story you hear from many.

i think this is a great video, a good lesson. and something all piranha owners should see. 
take notes.

Marco
[/quote]
i can not sit back and take notes, knowing already that this is just not a good
practice to do with i guess you could say "your" fish.

i have taken notes on good fish keeping, water quality and how to enjoy your
fish and trying to make their surroundings more natural.....those are my notes
i share with others.

if you wanted to see a mouse die at the hands of a piranha, why didnt you just
go to you tube and watch it and be done with it? its a sadistic side when you wanna
see fish rip apart another animal to me and what lesson are you trying to teach here
marco.....im lost???????

if you really wanted to take notes, you should have spoken to Frank M.
he is the one who has pionierd the hobby of keeping tank specimens in the home,
and not some silly little video of a mouse being consumed by piranhas.

silly
[/quote]

I enjoyed it? Does that make me an evil sadistic person?
Dont understand why your bashing him so much - he did it, he wanted to do it. let HIM be.

His fish, his tank, his mouse, his water changes he can do whatever he wants to do. Dont like it, dont view it.
You didnt like it, so dont - move on with your life.

*Edit: You think he wanted attention because he recorded this, put on youtube, and wrote a thread on here?*
LOL


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SpecialEffect said:


> well heres a big clue, if marco wanted to try it for one time only
> and see what happened, why did he post it on youtube then and
> turn around and post it on p fury......attention
> 
> ...


i was not craving any attention at all.

i have obtained more than basic knowledge in pygocentrus and serrasalmus specimens over the 8 years i have been a member here keeping these fish. this was something i always wanted to do... and a story you hear from many.

i think this is a great video, a good lesson. and something all piranha owners should see. 
take notes.

Marco
[/quote]
i can not sit back and take notes, knowing already that this is just not a good
practice to do with i guess you could say "your" fish.

i have taken notes on good fish keeping, water quality and how to enjoy your
fish and trying to make their surroundings more natural.....those are my notes
i share with others.

if you wanted to see a mouse die at the hands of a piranha, why didnt you just
go to you tube and watch it and be done with it? its a sadistic side when you wanna
see fish rip apart another animal to me and what lesson are you trying to teach here
marco.....im lost???????

if you really wanted to take notes, you should have spoken to Frank M.
he is the one who has pionierd the hobby of keeping tank specimens in the home,
and not some silly little video of a mouse being consumed by piranhas.

silly
[/quote]

I enjoyed it? Does that make me an evil sadistic person?
Dont understand why your bashing him so much - he did it, he wanted to do it. let HIM be.

His fish, his tank, his mouse, his water changes he can do whatever he wants to do. Dont like it, dont view it.
You didnt like it, so dont - move on with your life.
[/quote]

Well does that make the OP right?

The bashing comes cause there is no benefit from doing something like this-
If he don't like the responses he can choose to not post these kind of vids.........


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Pretty sad.. I didnt even have to watch the vid.. All of the posts todl me what happened.. Pretty sad to let something drown for your amusement then post it KNOWING your gonna get bashed on this site..

I have saw some pics of your fish and they are very nice.. I just cant beleive that you would feed them garbage.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

SpecialEffect said:


> well heres a big clue, if marco wanted to try it for one time only
> and see what happened, why did he post it on youtube then and
> turn around and post it on p fury......attention
> 
> ...


i was not craving any attention at all.

i have obtained more than basic knowledge in pygocentrus and serrasalmus specimens over the 8 years i have been a member here keeping these fish. this was something i always wanted to do... and a story you hear from many.

i think this is a great video, a good lesson. and something all piranha owners should see. 
take notes.

Marco
[/quote]
i can not sit back and take notes, knowing already that this is just not a good
practice to do with i guess you could say "your" fish.

i have taken notes on good fish keeping, water quality and how to enjoy your
fish and trying to make their surroundings more natural.....those are my notes
i share with others.

if you wanted to see a mouse die at the hands of a piranha, why didnt you just
go to you tube and watch it and be done with it? its a sadistic side when you wanna
see fish rip apart another animal to me and what lesson are you trying to teach here
marco.....im lost???????

if you really wanted to take notes, you should have spoken to Frank M.
he is the one who has pionierd the hobby of keeping tank specimens in the home,
and not some silly little video of a mouse being consumed by piranhas.

silly
[/quote]

I enjoyed it? Does that make me an evil sadistic person?
Dont understand why your bashing him so much - he did it, he wanted to do it. let HIM be.

His fish, his tank, his mouse, his water changes he can do whatever he wants to do. Dont like it, dont view it.
You didnt like it, so dont - move on with your life.

*Edit: You think he wanted attention because he recorded this, put on youtube, and wrote a thread on here?*
LOL
[/quote]

your right, they are his fish however, the purpouse of THIS piranha site is to
educate the people who DO NOT keep piranhas. we as keepers know that these
fish are not dangerious and promote as such.

when someone posts videos like this and boasts that their fish eat mice, not good
for the hobby of keeping piranhas.........i will keep looking at all or most of the posts
here because i care about how this site is kept and is kept alive.

you had asked are you sadistic, well thats for you to answer and just look at the
bigger picture man, some of us are trying to educate people about our hobby
the correct way


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

This is getting, Preety Geh.

I only got P's To feed them live crap.
In time I learned It isnt healthy.

Its a mouse guys. They made it to be a live feeder. 
And thats what it was used for.

Have any of you ever had a mice problem at your homes. I did, Put mouse traps everywhere. The type that snaps. Have you seen one of those kill a mouse. 
I see mice as I do flys. . If there in my home I kill it.
These mice were made as feeders and a feeder it was. If marco didnt go out and buy it, It would have been eaten by someone elses pet.

I'll stand by marco. What he did wasnt wrong. 
I see people here that hunt. I dont see them getting flammed.

Its not good for P's diet. Im shure marco knows that.
He wanted to give it a try, N he did so.

Dont like it, Dont comment.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your saying its gay yet you bumped the dieing thread.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> *Your saying its gay yet you bumped the dieing thread.*


Did you even read his post JZ ? He's defending Marco. I think that warrants a post . I could see if it was 2 months old it was to flame him being pointless , but it wasnt.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I know I was just saying.. The thread was most likely not going to be brought up to the top again then he did it. I did read his post but I could care less. Everyone has their own opinions


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

shiver905 said:


> This is getting, Preety Geh.
> 
> I only got P's To feed them live crap.
> In time I learned It isnt healthy.
> ...


Well said indeed.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I am only commenting because its still at the top... I thought this thread was over already, I mean we all have commented on it. Now we just beating a dead horse... LOL the mouse has already been eaten, digested, pooped out, broken down further by aerobic bacteria, hopefully gravel vacumed and water changed... LETS MOVE ON!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The "Don't like it, don't comment" line really doesn't apply here, this is a discussion and information forum... If he is free to post his video, then people are free to comment on it's content. I'm with AK... if he wasn't ready for the comments, he should have kept the video to himself, the majority of members here have made it pretty clear in the past that they are against these types of videos.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

redbellyman21 said:


> I am only commenting because its still at the top... I thought this thread was over already, I mean we all have commented on it. Now we just beating a dead horse... LOL *the mouse has already been eaten, digested, pooped out, broken down further by aerobic bacteria, hopefully gravel vacumed and water changed... *LETS MOVE ON!


lol


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Alot of people should follow the if you don't like it don't comment idea............:rock:

I agree Joed


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bigshawn said:


> Alot of people should follow the if you don't like it don't comment idea............:rock:
> 
> I agree Joed


Then this thread would only have a couple replies lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> Its a mouse guys. They made it to be a live feeder.
> And thats what it was used for.
> 
> Have any of you ever had a mice problem at your homes. I did, Put mouse traps everywhere. The type that snaps. Have you seen one of those kill a mouse. * an instantaneous death due to a snapped spine isnt the same as drowning*
> ...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ok we all have seen the piranhas vrs mouse videos....honestly...its a FEEDER rat but it did die a very bad way. if ur gonna do this starve ur f*cking fish so its over with fast or go buy a large goldfish that ur piranhas would have killed fast....IMO you shoulda took the rat out put it in a box till the next day and try again....lol was it worth it ur piranhas didnt even kill it LMAO

BTW: the vids of mice gettin owned by piranhas...i have seen better....lots better....its cool to see natural aggresion towards a mouse when right when it hits the warer BAM and within 5 seconds its gone....this was lame and painful...


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Great looking tank and fish!


----------

